# quel ipad meilleur marché?



## panany (6 Juin 2013)

bonjour voila je voudrai m acheter un ipad...

j aurai voulu avoir des conseils sur celui que vous pensez etre le meilleur marché

ipad 2 3 4?


j aurai une utilisation basique .... 

j aimerai avoir une bonne autonomie...
et si vous avez des bon plans pour l acheter 


merci d avance


----------



## Macincal (7 Juin 2013)

panany a dit:


> bonjour voila je voudrai m acheter un ipad...
> 
> j aurai voulu avoir des conseils sur celui que vous pensez etre le meilleur marché
> 
> ...



Pour du basique, le ipad mini 16 GO Wifi est très bien. Bien qu'il m'ait lâché au bout de 4 mois, nous avons passé de bons moments ensemble. Pour mon utilisation assez intensive le Ipad 4 est je crois plus approprié.

Pour du basique :

1) l'écran est suffisant et très net.
2) l'appareil est puissant.
3) l'autonomie de la batterie est excellente (peut-être supérieure à mon nouveau Ipad4)
4) la transportabilité, le poids et l'encombrement sont fabuleux.
5) l'utilisation est discrète et non ostentatoire.
6) pas la peine de 3G : avec un tél 3G le partage en wifi est simplissime n'importe où.
7) ça ne coûte que 339  !


----------



## doupold (8 Juin 2013)

Utilisation basique, je dirais aussi d'emblée iPad mini.

Mais cette réponse est à moduler en fonction du fait que tu l'utiliseras aussi en mobilité pou pas. S'il s'ait d'une utilisation nomade principalement, le ipad 2 et le mini sont en cncurrence à mon avis.


----------



## vmax120076 (8 Juin 2013)

salut,il y a 15 jours que j'ai acheter un ipad mini 32go et il est très bien.le vendeur m'a conseillé un 32go car le 16go est un peu juste dès que l'on met de la musique et de la vidéo


----------



## panany (8 Juin 2013)

moi je serai plutot tenter pour un ipas de taille normale...
l ipad 2 a l air plutot bon marché... 

quelqu un aurait des details sur la durée de la batterie?


----------



## Lilou#918 (10 Juin 2013)

Je possède un iPad 4 et l'autonomie (jeux et internet majoritairement) est de 15h pour les premiers mois. Après 6 mois d'utilisation je tourne autour de 13/14h d'autonomie. Je n'ai eu que ce modèle donc je peux pas trop comparer mais je trouve que l'autonomie du 4 est vraiment top. 

Ensuite l'écran Retina... top! Un ami à l'iPad 2 et la différence au niveau de l'écran avec le 4 se voit nettement. C'est moins beau, mais c'est suffisant pour une utilisation basique. A toi de voir si tu veux regarder des vidéos dessus.

Sinon, l'iPad 4 est léger et fin, c'est assez agréable quand t'es dans le canapé et que tu le portes à bout de bras.


----------

